# Recurrent MC aged 41 - to continue or try donor eggs?



## Ozmund (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello it's my first time on here and I have a lot of questions

I am 41 and have been ttc#1 since Dec 2014.  Mc#1 was blighted ovum (x3!) in June 2015 after spotting, Mc#2 at 8 weeks - foetal pole developed but no hb. No spotting or signs just 'felt wrong', mc#3 - heartbeat/viable at 6+3 then scan confirmed mc at 8+4 (post-intercourse bleeding). Taken around 6 months to conceive each time.

I've had blood tests at St Marys Manchester - which didn't show anything abnormal apart from Heterozygous for Prothrombin gene which I already knew about. Prior to mc#3 I had taken part in trial for heparin use and used from week 5 until confirmation of mc.

Going back to RMC next week and have a lot to discuss with consultant. They previously suggested going to Coventry for scratch and NK cell check but as pregnant a time we couldn't pursue, so we will definitely chase this up.  Also, we have asked for karyotyping on the mc to see if chromosome abnormalities.

Last time the consultant didn't discuss the results of my Day 3 tests so I really need to know what these are so I can see if it worth trying again naturally or whether donor egg is the only option. I know they tested LH, FSH and Estradiol but unsure if AMH was tested too so will request if not.  I was also going to ask for Day 21 Progesterone to see if any issue there.  Does anyone know if they will test sperm on NHS as part of RMC investigations?  Are there any other tests for fertility that we can get done on the NHS to get a full picture on fertility.

Has anyone got experience of Donor egg treatment in Manchester? I think Manchester Fertility and CARE offer it but no idea whether there is a waiting list.  I've also read that foreign clinics have a better success rate but ethically I think I would want any child to  be able to trace their biological parent if that was what they wanted.

As there will be a lull in ttc until we have the next lot of tests carried out I've also wondered whether to start taking DHEA so that in 3 months time we have the best possible shot with my own eggs but guess I would be better off waiting until I know for sure that my egg quality is poor before starting this course of treatment.

Sorry for the ramble / stream of consciousness - very aware that time is running out for me and want to make the most out of my next RMC appointment and crack on with pursuing other options if the natural method isnt meant to be.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi 

Thought I would pop on and just say I haven't been under St Mary's but have had a donor cycle through the NHS at care . We didn't have any wait for a donor but not sure now as that was a year ago which unfortunately didn't work. I am now at Manchester fertility in my first 2 ww  with a donor cycle. They have been great and if u have to go private area but cheaper than care and have more options including a donor egg bank.they also do a refund programme which we were accepted for . It is subject to a review but I too have suspected immune issues including nk cells and I was still accepted. We had to have the immune tests when we were private and they cost over £2000 ouch.
If u choose Manchester fertility ask to see Mr polson , he is lovely and also the clinical director so the top man. I would recommend him.

Good luck and I will let u know how this turns out. My OTD is on saturday


----------



## Ozmund (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Tiredmum

Thank you for your reply. It is good to have some insight into both Care and  MF.  I think we will start making enquiries at both so we'll know where we stand by the time we get all our tests sorted (late November).

Were the immune tests the level 2 (Chicago) ones? Goo to know what extra costs we need to allow for.  I am saving like crazy....

Have everything crossed for you over the next two weeks.  Please do let me know how you get on.

Thanks again


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Your welcome.

Yes I will keep u updated. My OTD is Saturday. I am hoping it has worked but in the mind think it hasn't. I have a few more goes but it's the toll it takes on your body is what I don't look forward to.
Yes the blood were Chicago and was done under the famous George before he was poached from care to Zita west. He was the pioneer at care for immune. I have know care to prescribe the usual immune drugs without the drugs. My friend  is one ,she was given cleans steroids without the drugs but I suppose with them they have more idea


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry for your losses. Have you considered doing additional testing (eg karyotype) or/and combining ivf with preimplantation diagnosis (PGD/PGS NGS)? As chromosomal issues might be the reason of multiple mcs . All the best


----------



## Ozmund (Sep 9, 2016)

Tiredmum I am thinking of you today 

Miamiamo - Thanks for your message. We are having karyotyping carried out on the embryo and will ask at RMC if they will consider karyotyping us.  
All the mc's have been following natural pregnancies but I have been considering if we should do ivf to try and get better quality eggs and test the embryos before they go in.  Hopefully we will get the results of the day 3 blood tests and will be able to get AMH levels taken to get a clearer picture on the quality of my eggs.


----------



## Ozmund (Sep 9, 2016)

Consultant at RMC a bit vague today when quizzed on Day 3 results and just said 'over 40 quality is always reduced'.  However I did get print outs - FSH 6.0, LSH 3.0 and oestradiol 255pmol/L which I gather are all okay. Can't get an AMH test through RMC but have ordered a postal kit to see where I stand.

Was essentially told that I am still 'too young' (?) to be thinking of DE and should give it a few more tries of ttc naturally. The plan of attack for the next time I conceive (if?) is to throw everything at me; steroids, heparin & progesterone.  Been told not to pay for expensive private tests (immune, sperm etc.) although am still planning to have the NK test done at Coventry as am hoping the scratch will be beneficial for implantation.

So I guess I just wait and keep my fingers crossed....


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Ozmund- I partially agree with sperm test, as low sperm quality might be the reason of mcs


----------

